

Where do Kickstarter projects find their engineers? - smith11235

A google search didn&#x27;t seem to find anything so here&#x27;s what I&#x27;m thinking...<p>A) does it exist?<p>B) it could be similar to openbounty, but let people work together on passion projects rather than staying alone.  Postings could be for specific skill sets or interests.  It could remove the burden of doing everything alone for similarly interested people.  And provide projects with a wider array of talents.<p>C) The community could develop documented workflows for getting projects done in distributed, remote, fashion.
======
matude
[http://www.coroflot.com](http://www.coroflot.com) is what you're thinking of.
And also [http://www.grabcad.com](http://www.grabcad.com) might be helpful.

------
phaed
Build it.

